# Belkin wireless router + Buffalo Linkstation = slow speed



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

Argh!

I have a Belkin wireless router (F5D7230-4), a Buffalo Linkstation 250, and a new Dell Dimension 9100 with XP-home and plenty o' RAM. Everything mentioned is directly cabled together, with only 1 laptop sharing the wireless access.

EVERYTHING is fast--internet, processing, whatever--except transferring files to the Linkstation, which takes forever. 400 megs took 18 hours the other day (!). Furthermore, if I start to transfer a bunch of MP3s, the first 5 or 6 will FLY, but then it just grinds to a crawl. If I'm just browsing the contents of the Linkstation, the speed is fine; playing an MP3 directly from the drive works fine as well. And if I hook the Linkstation directly into my network card, it runs like greased lightning, so I assume it's a router issue.

All firmware is updated. No firewalls on. Protected mode is off. Frame bursting is on. NAT on. UPNP on.

Does anyone have ANY suggestions for me? I couldn't find any other posts that seemed to address my specific issue, and it's driving me nuts...! Thanks in advance!


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

I had some problems with a Belkin/Linksys combination when I switched to WPA-TKIP Security. After going back to WEP everything was fine.

Are you using security on your wireless network?


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm using WPA-TKIP, yep. I tried switching back to WEP, and even tried switching network security off completely--didn't seem to speed anything up at all. Curses! I welcome more suggestions!


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

From your first post, it does look as though it is a router issue. Before placing all the blame on it, I'd like to know if file transfers between the laptop and your Dell duplicate the same transfer issue as the NAS.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

Honestly, I couldn't say--I never transfer between the Dell & the laptop and, honestly, wouldn't even know how? The router gives both computers access to the internet and the Buffalo Linkstation, but I've never bothered to figure out how to transfer between them. On the rare instance that I need something from one computer onto the other, I just send it to the Linkstation.

As I've been poking around the settings, looking for the button that says "fix everything," I've developed some questions:

A) Should the Linkstation show up on the router's DHCP client list? It doesn't at present.

B) I assume I want the WINS Server Settings on the Linkstation to be enabled, and that the IP entered should be the IP of the router, not the Dell?

C) I also assume that the Linkstation doesn't need to be set up as a "virtual server" on the router?


I appreciate your help, DBClark!!
--Alex--


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

A) If configured correctly...YES

B) WINS...NO. Linkstation should be configured to obtain IP automatically...from the router.

C) I see no need for this.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Um just as a side note making a linkstation to be DHCP is probably not a smart thing to do as Ip's can change on you and sometimes this can cause issues in itself.

Usually you will want to go in and set it as static and at this point. At this point NO it won't show up in the client list.

Also look at the linkstations support page -

http://www.buffalotech.com/support/downloads-product.php

First there is a firmware update... it is over 41 MB so it may be something MAJOR. I'ld download it and see what it fixes and maybe try that.

As well I'ld check the sleep timer and possibly disable it just for awhile see if the disk may inappropriately be going into a slumber mode.


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

While visiting the Linkstations website I didn't see the firmware update. Definitely would check that out too!

The IP address setting that I suggested was obtained from the manual, see page 15 of the PDF file. I'm sure it can be configured statically as Stumptechy has suggested...and may prove to be better. It is something that you will have to try and see which works best for your LAN.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

OKAY, here's the update:

(1) Updated the Firmware. Now even the Linkstation config screens are kinda slow. It currently takes 4 minutes to transfer 16 meg to the Linkstation.

(2) The Linkstation is currently showing up on the router's DHCP Client List.

(3) WINS = currently disabled.

(4) Sleep timer = already off.

(5) How do I make the IP static? If I use the Linkstation IP Setup Utility (as in DBClark's very handy picture) to "Change IP Address" and click "Acquire IP Address Automatically," it will always pick the same IP again and it never STAYS checked. And yet the Linkstation's status screen lists the IP with "(manually assigned)" beside it.

Any thoughts? I owe you both a cookie for this...!


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

Back to post #1. With the exception of the laptop, "everything is cabled together". What do have the Linkstation cabled to? The router or the Dell? Just want to make sure of your configuration.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

The Linkstation is network cabled directly into the router, and the router directly into the Dell (as per Linkstation's setup documentation). If I hook the Linkstation directly into my my network card it's fast as hell, but I'm stuck with no internet access and, of course, the laptop can't access it. Quite frankly, I wish I could just use USB ports--the only USB port the Linkstation has is for external printers (and yep, in a moment of desperation I tried it--it's a no-go).

The DHCP Client Function is still enabled on the Linkstation, and the Default Gateway disabled--I wish it had a HiJack This!-type log I could just paste with every setting. I'll enclose the Linkstation system status page, since that's as close as I can get!


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

I am somewhat at a loss. I wish I had the Linkstation here to actually try setting up.

When you transfer a file(s) to or attempt to, where are you accessing the drive? Network Places? Does it show up as a drive letter?

The reason that I ask is because of your workgroup name on the Linkstation as "Belkin". The default workgroup name for Windows workgroup is MSHOME. With the Linkstation, the Dell, and the Laptop configured as LAN Workgroup, you would then be able to share files and folders between all 3 devices through the router.

Anyone else out there to help on this?


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep, it shows up under Network Drives on My Computer (drive P.

I changed the workgroup name on both the Linkstation and Buffalo drive to "MSHOME," but it didn't help the speed any (both were "Belkin" before). What else would I need to do to configure them as a LAN Workgroup?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You may not want to use MSHOME as this is a common workgroup and can possibly allow others to connect in. I would make sure they are all some other workgroup name...

As a workgroup that is the only thing...

As far as the gateway being empty you can put in your router's IP as your Linkstations gateway but this probably won't speed up the connection at all since everything is internal they whould not need to use a gateway.

I noticed you named the Linkstation Pete is this a 100% original name or is any other device named this as well? This can be a cause for concern if more than one device is named the same... Also ensure your times are the same as well. Usually this causes more of a problem in a domain settings but at this point I am grasping at straws.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

A) Changed MSHOME to something else for safety.

B) The Linkstation won't let me change the gateway--the Default Gateway Settings are disabled and faded out (i.e. "unclickable"). The good news is that the default gateway address listed IS the router's.

C) Pete is 100% original. BUT, to rule that out, I renamed the Linkstation and re-mapped the drive as a different drive letter. Alas, no improvement.


I don't even know what DHCP stands for, but I DO know that it's enabled on the Linkstation yet doesn't show up on the DHCP Client List on the router (the laptop does). Is that acceptable??


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

DHCP is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol what is is is that you have a DHCP server (your router) that finds any device that needs an IP (your linkstation) and then the server (your router) gives out an IP based on its available IP table to the device that needs the IP (Linkstation.... the fact the router not showing the IP as being sent out but the linkstation is set to DHCP kind of worries me. Though I htink this is an issue more with the linkstation than it is with the router.

Please try and hardcode everything and take it off DHCP and see if it works better. What I do when I take things off DHCP is write down all settings with DHCP on. Then change it to Manual (or static) setup and put in all information back down from what your wrote down. The only thing you need to change is the last octet of the IP I.E. X.X.X.Y becomes X.X.X.Z (make sure the Z is outside of the routers DHCP table I.E. the router may have 50 leases it gives out starting at 100 so don't use any number in the 100-150 range). One last note this new IP has to be unique and not other device be using this same IP.

Making it static won't hurt at all and it MAY just be the little thing to get it working.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

Okay, I turned off DHCP on the Linkstation and entered the IP address, with the last octet changed. The router had leases from .2 to .249, and if I tried to use .250, .275, or .333, I'd get an error saying it was an invalid IP address. So I changed the router leases to .2 - .248, and gave the Linkstation .249. It WORKS, but it's not any faster.

Do I need to change the subnet mask? (currently 255.255.255.0) And the default gateway automatically enabled itself when I turned off DHCP, and it has the router's IP address entered. 

The main difference I now see is that THE DELL no longer appears on the router's DHCP client list; it used to show the laptop and desktop both, now it just shows the laptop. Everything still functions normally--I can still access both the internet and Linkstation. Grrrrrrrrrrr.

(Sorry for the delay in posting--went out of town for the weekend!)


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

NP... the fact that machines are dropping off your routers DHCP list when they are clearly on and have a lease really worrys me.



> Do I need to change the subnet mask? (currently 255.255.255.0) And the default gateway automatically enabled itself when I turned off DHCP, and it has the router's IP address entered.


I would make sure all items were as the other devices are on the network (same subnet your using on your PC's, same gateway as your PC's, same DNS as your PC's if it has DNS).

I am more inclined to think somethings going on with your router than this is a linkstation issue... you mention hooked directly to your PC it blazes. When on the router its slow... you mention your router dropping DHCP leases from the list... I don't want to point fingers but this is sounding more and more like router than it is linkstation....

P.S. Hope you had a good weekend welcome back to technology hell!


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

Double-checked, and everything seems to be using the same subnet/gateway (no DNS). The good news is that my cable went out for a few hours, and when I had to "repair" the connection, the router found the desktop again on the DHCP Client List. Hey, I'll take even the smallest victory at this point!

A few minutes ago, I tried sending my test file to the Linkstation again--this time, the "estimated time remaining" was a mere 45 seconds. It sent HALF the 16-meg file in about 15 seconds, then ground to a halt and changed to 9 minutes remaining. That was a one-time deal, though, and now we're back to the standard "estimated time remaining: 9 minutes" that I get when I start the file, even though I didn't CHANGE anything between the two attempts. Excuse me while I go kill myself.

I'm looking forward to the day when everything on earth--networking stuff especially--is USB.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> I'm looking forward to the day when everything on earth--networking stuff especially--is USB.


OMG don't wish for that... I abhor USB networking equipment... too many "variables" with the shared bus and the different controllers... not to mention all the I plugged in my camera and now my network went down posts...

Have you tried removing the internet from your router 100% and see if this speeds up your internal network transmission rate? Just curious if you have no internet connectivity if the device runs at normal speed.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

The USB networking equipment may not be perfect, but compared to my CURRENT situation, anything would be a step up--heck, I'd be willing to never use my camera if the network was functional!

Unhooked the cable modem from the router completely, and the transfer speed to the Linkstation remains the same (i.e. painful). Laptop was off, too, so it was just the PC, the router, and the Linkstation. Bleeeeeh.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Last question... have you tried the linkstation in another port on the router? I can't remember and really am just being lazy not rereading it... other than this the ONLY thing i can think of is something hardware related I.E. problem with a router... possible linkstation network cable problem... something along those lines...


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

Replaced the network cables for Linkstation-to-router and router-to-Dell, plus changed the Linkstation's port on the router. Alas, no improvement. Defeated I am!


----------



## mcgough (Nov 21, 2005)

hi there guys

i have been searching the net for help with the painfully slow transfer speeds of my linkstation, which is hooked up in exactly the same way as mrpantless's, so i thought id just let you all know that i need help too!!

i have been experiencing the same problems as mentioned in this thread but my belkin router shows the linkstation in the DHCP list, unlike mrpantless's.

and heres some food for thought, when i transfer a file to the linkstation from the laptop (which is connected to the network wirelessly) it is much faster - a 350mb file took 4-5 mins!!!!

please help us!!  lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you need to contact Buffalo, since it appears to be a common issue.


----------



## na-box (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm using a Buffalo LinkStation hard-wired to a Westell VersaLink 327W and again connected to my powerbook via ethernet cable.

This hard drive is so slow sometimes i want to shoot myself. Editting an MP3 IDtag takes MINUTES. I'm going to contact Buffalo as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow, we've got a club forming here! If Buffalo tells you anything useful, please share it with those of us who are Daysleepers and can't call during Buffalo's business hours...


----------



## na-box (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm thinking there must be something in the settings but I'm not sure how to access the LinkStation's settings web page since I can't remember the IP address. I tried all the IP addresses showing up in my router's settings under Connected in front of an http:// and none of them brought up anything.

Any idea how I can find the IP address and mess with the settings ?


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

In my case, the router defaults to 192.168.2.1, and the LinkStation becomes 192.168.2.X (with X being 2-4, depending on which port I use on the router). If you run the IP Client that was on the Linkstation CD-ROM, it'll search and find the drive, then tell you the IP.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SuperScan will scan your network and show you ALL the discovered network devices.


----------



## mcgough (Nov 21, 2005)

i emailed buffalo about the problem and they asked me to plug it straight into my pc, rather than thru a router, to see if the speed got any better. well we know that the speed gets much better that way but its not how i want to use it so i instead sorted it out by doing the following:

1) took the linkstation back
2) swapped it for a maxtor
3) works thru my router like a dream (9gb took 18/20 mins to transfer)

hope this helps! lol


----------



## rmeyers30 (Nov 23, 2005)

Where do you get the firmware update for 250 gb gigabit linkstation? I updated my frimware and now I can't find it anymore on the support site. That has me a bit concerned. Also what firmware shoule I be running?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I found it -

http://www.buffalotech.com/support/downloads-product.php

just pick the linkstation 250 model and then the top section is firmware... the latest one is 41.9mb large.

Though I must admit seeing these posts i am thinking I'm not oging to recommend these for anything more than paperweights.


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

Mcgough,

After what mrpantless has been going through...I don't blame you for taking it back!

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## rmeyers30 (Nov 23, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> I found it -
> 
> http://www.buffalotech.com/support/downloads-product.php
> 
> ...


----------



## rmeyers30 (Nov 23, 2005)

I went to the link cited and there was no firmware. Only setup guides and backup software. I am currently running firmware 1.42. I am not having the problems described in the forum maybe I should leave well enough alone. I noticed in another thread that installing the backup software that for this device down. I don't use thier backup software.


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

So, um... anybody wanna buy a Linkstation?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

rmeyers30 - I don't know what to tell you I have gone to this site about 4 times on different PC's and the top section says firmware on all of these once I select the linkstation 250 from the list of products... below that is all the user manuals and things like that... I am not sure why the top portion is not showing on your PC.

mrpantless - I'll give you 1 cent and you pay shipping and then I'll consider it  sorry to hear about this product... I suppose since your offering to sell it its not under warranty anymore?


----------



## mrpantless (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm with StumpedTechy--I can see the firmware as well. It's not a mirage!

Well, it's under warranty, but since the Buffalo drive works fine when plugged in directly, I imagine THEY would argue the problem exists with the router. I just fired off another wave of emails to Belkin & Buffalo, outlining the situation again and asking for help. I'm tempted to take off work some day and do a threeway call with the tech supports from each company, make them work it out with each other...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

mrpantless - address it this way....

Call them up and tell them you bought a NAS and you want it working on your network.

If they ask you to attach it directly to your PC and they ask if you have fast transfer speeds of course say yes. When they ask you to then connect it to the router and it goes slow tell them so.

When they tell you, "Sorry we think you have to reconfigure the router". You then tell them you tried 2 different ones (I.E. I hate to say this but yes lie). The one thing you can then tell them is you have the same problem on each. Then tell them if they cannot get this NAS you bought to work on your existing network you wan't a refund as this product is not working as advertised...

WTF wants a NAS that only transfers fast if you connect a direct ethernet connection to it? The reason behind having a NAS is so everyone can attach to it that needs to.

Sorry i get a little tense when obviously shoddy products are floating around especially when their support doesn't help to rectify the problem. If your product has some flaws just admit it and then MAKE IT RIGHT.


----------

